# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > Bags, Kits and Vehicles >  packs

## mccaw69

anyone still using a trapper nelson  pack,or clone?just wondering how they work out,comfort,etc...

----------


## Sourdough

> anyone still using a trapper nelson  pack,or clone?just wondering how they work out,comfort,etc...


Mostly they are wall ART around here, along with spawned-out old snow-shoes. They work fine, and are stronger than they look, for reasons that I do not understand. I buy and sell them to collectors, I just bought the nicest one I've ever found.

----------

